# Ethernet error



## rossy100 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi All

I am trying to code my new F15 (X5) to enable enhanced bluetooth (6NS).

I have everything installed correctly and am able to read FA, but as soon as I try to read VCM I get the VCM_ETHERNET error below.....

Shawn has been hugely helpful in trying to help me fix this, and having tried various things, suspects it may be a dodgy cable (I am now waiting for a replacement to arrive)...... I am sure Shawn is right (his knowledge is just awesome!), but in meantime I thought worth asking if anyone else has ever come across this issue (and either confirmed faulty cable, or found another solution?)?

Many thanks for your help (and as I say above - a special thanks to Shawn also  ).

Rossy

Error message:
Generate SVT_Ist failed. [C105]
job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service RC_VCM_GEN_SVT returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: VCM_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
[433] - VEHICLE_ERROR

om.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.PsdzException: Generate SVT_Ist failed. [C105]
at com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.Psdz.generateSVTist(Psdz.java:1794)
at com.bmw.esys.domain.svt.SvtLogic.generateSvtActual(SvtLogic.java:455)
at com.bmw.esys.domain.svt.SvtLogic.readSvtActual(SvtLogic.java:135)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.svt.SvtCompareController$SvtReadWriteController.doRead(SvtCompareController.java:854)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.DefaultReadWriteController.read(DefaultReadWriteController.java:75)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.ReadWriteSupport$ReadAction.doActionPerformed(ReadWriteSupport.java:93)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.AbstractView$AbstractGuiAction.actionPerformed(AbstractView.java:233)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$000(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service RC_VCM_GEN_SVT returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: VCM_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

Timestamp: Sat Nov 30 18:16:01 GMT 2013
SessionId: default
ErrorCategory: VEHICLE_ERROR ID: 433
Class: com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.util.ResultUtil
ExecutionContext={category=VCM, ecuid=(VCM,0x10),PSdZEvent={message=MCDDiagService<id=70649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.vcm.MCD3_PerformIdentityCheckInVCM, service=RC_VCM_GEN_SVT - RoutineControl VCM_Generiere_SVT, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=VCM_ETHERNET>, timestamp=Sat Nov 30 18:16:01 GMT 2013, package name=com.bmw.prodias.execution.primitives.mcd, class name=SingleEcuJob, text id=MCD_EVENT_ID__JOB__SERVICE__DESCRIPTION__LINK__, event id=default, event type=DiagService error, null}}
at com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.util.ResultUtil.failJob(ResultUtil.java:235)
at com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.util.ResultUtil.checkResponsePositive(ResultUtil.java:225)
at com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.util.ResultUtil.getPositiveResponseOrTerminateOnError(ResultUtil.java:175)
at com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.wrapper.LegacyJobWrapper.terminateOnError(LegacyJobWrapper.java:520)
at com.bmw.psdz.programmer.ProgrammerImpl.systemFunction_generateSVTist(ProgrammerImpl.java:2805)
at com.bmw.psdz.uc.VCMImpl.generateSVTIst(VCMImpl.java:117)
at com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.Psdz.generateSVTist(Psdz.java:1792)
... 43 more


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

which chassis do you choose to establish connection?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## rossy100 (Sep 28, 2007)

F25



tankren said:


> which chassis do you choose to establish connection?
> 
> Sent from bimmerapp mobile app


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

maybe you can try those other chassis options one by one


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F25 is the correct Target Connection for F15. His I level of F025-xx-xx-xxx from VCM proves that.


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> F25 is the correct Target Connection for F15. His I level of F025-xx-xx-xxx from VCM proves that.


Oh, that's weird


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tankren said:


> Oh, that's weird


It is weird. I tried everything to make it work, and it won't. This why I want to rule the ENET Cable out as the issue.


----------



## rossy100 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Shawn - Am waiting for the new cable to arrive. As soon as it does I will let you know the result (FYI - as you thought, using PSDZdata 50.4 made no difference).

I really hope it is as simple as faulty cable!


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

why dont borrow an ICOM to avoid the bad cable issue?


----------



## rossy100 (Sep 28, 2007)

Unfortunately I don't know anyone who would be able to lend me an ICOM (I am in UK). 

Hopefully new cable will arrive soon and will fix the problem!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

rossy100 said:


> Unfortunately I don't know anyone who would be able to lend me an ICOM (I am in UK).
> 
> Hopefully new cable will arrive soon and will fix the problem!
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


good luck!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

I have an OBD tool which you can use your own RJ45 cable, it is good and better than the built in RJ45 cable


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

babyk said:


> I have an OBD tool which you can use your own RJ45 cable, it is good and better than the built in RJ45 cable


What tool is this?

Do you have a link to it?


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> What tool is this?
> 
> Do you have a link to it?


PM you


----------



## rossy100 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi guys

New cable just arrived and I immediately tested. Unfortunately I am getting exactly the same error - which I think rules out the cable being at fault.

Any other thoughts or suggestions. I would love to get this resolved if at all possible!

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rossy100 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> New cable just arrived and I immediately tested. Unfortunately I am getting exactly the same error - which I think rules out the cable being at fault.
> 
> ...


Not yet...but I haven't given up either...


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

And you are sure that your ethernet-port from your notebook is still functional?

CU Oliver


----------



## rossy100 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm almost certain yes. 

Works fine when used for Internet connection and also the laptop is connecting to the car (ZGW search is fine and FA can be read). Is only when trying to read VCM that I get the error. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Is this on 3.23? What is your Ethernet controller? I don't like the "requestOutOfRange" error being thrown, almost like the Car don't understand the request from E-Sys. 

A few things to try: increase E-Sys maximum memory from 512 to 1024. Ensure you have the latest Ethernet driver. Turn off firewall. Disable TCP IPV4 off loading. There's also the TCP tuning on Win7 but I can't recall the command right now.


----------



## rossy100 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes 3.23.4

Ethernet controller is Broadcom 440x 10/100 integrated controller. 

Memory is already at 1024 and firewall is off. 

How do I disable TCP off loading?

Thanks!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## rossy100 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the offer - I'm in Manchester (I see from your profile you are in Cardiff so probably a bit too far!). Have you been able to successfully code your car?

Shawn mentioned that he knew someone who would soon be trying to code an F15 so hopefully that will provide some more info on whether problem is specific to car or my setup.



Mikeyf79 said:


> Where do you live in the UK?
> If nearby we could meet up and you could try my laptop.
> I say you could try as I'm new to coding and most of what you've been discussing is over my head!!
> 
> Mikey


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

One more thing worth trying: Activate FA, then try and read SVT.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> One more thing worth trying: Activate FA, then try and read SVT.


That is my standard method, and it didn't work on his car. I tried everything I knew to make it work, and it wouldn't. There is either something weird with new F15, and I am hoping to hear from other F15 owners if they have the same issue or not, or there is something wrong with the car, maybe OBD or ZGW...


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Yesterday I took a look into a F15. There were some differents between a F15 and the other Fxx-types. For example there are no switches (HUD and so on) under the light switch. I think that there are some more changes inside so a F15 isn't able to code with e-sys and F25 chassis. Here we will need new entries on psdzdata.

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Yesterday I took a look into a F15. There were some differents between a F15 and the other Fxx-types. For example there are no switches (HUD and so on) under the light switch. I think that there are some more changes inside so a F15 isn't able to code with e-sys and F25 chassis. Here we will need new entries on psdzdata.
> 
> CU Oliver


But car I-Step is F025-13-11-502, so I see no reason still why 51.1 PSdZData with F25 target will not work.

I need an F15 to play with.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You are right, but we don't know whether there are additonal changes in ZGW or something else.

I would prefer to make a try with an ICOM and connect e-sys with ICOM-gateway and not through ZGW via VIN. Only a trial!

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Agreed. This would be good to try to rule out car ZGW.


----------



## rossy100 (Sep 28, 2007)

Unfortunately I do to know anyone with ICOM, so can't see how I could try this. Hopefully someone else with an F15 will try coding soon!

FYI I-step is actually F025-13-07-506


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## rossy100 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi guys

Another update on this....

Conveniently a friend of mine just bought an F30 and agreed to let me plug in and see if I could connect. The result was positive, Esys connected fine and I was able to read FA and VCM with no issue. 

So I think I can safely say now that there are no issues with my setup (laptop, installation or cable) and the problem is something to do with the F15 (hopefully at the Esys data end rather than the car itself!). 

Any thoughts greatly appreciated as usual. 

Thanks


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

As I said, the issue could be a different ZGW. 

CU Oliver


----------



## rossy100 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi

Please excuse my ignorance but what is the ZGW and if it is that, how could the issue be resolved??

Thanks!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I have confirmation from 2 people now that have connected to and coded F15's without any issues.

I have no idea what is up with this one.


----------



## rossy100 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not sure if that is good or bad news!!

So as I have now rules out issues with setup and cable, the only thing left would be an issue with my actual car (eg problem with obd port)??

Any suggestions on how I could go about getting this looked at? (I don't think telling BMW that I have been having problems trying to code the car is a good idea!!).



shawnsheridan said:


> I have confirmation from 2 people now that have connected to and coded F15's without any issues.
> 
> I have no idea what is up with this one.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rossy100 said:


> I'm not sure if that is good or bad news!!
> 
> So as I have now rules out issues with setup and cable, the only thing left would be an issue with my actual car (eg problem with obd port)??
> 
> ...


I don't want to jump to that conclusion yet. Only Two F15's is not a good enough representative sample.


----------



## rossy100 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok. Any thoughts on where to go next with this?



shawnsheridan said:


> I don't want to jump to that conclusion yet. Only Two F15's is not a good enough representative sample.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rossy100 said:


> Ok. Any thoughts on where to go next with this?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


No, not yet. It is a waiting game for now.


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

Check the dist folder in F25

Make sure that there is a "Dist" folder in each of the Chassis folders (F01/F10/F20/F25/I001/K001/RR01) etc.

(e.g. "C:\ESysData\psdzdata\mainseries\F010\F010_13_11_502\odx\dist")
Copied form another forum
Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

My M5 needed an inspection this morning (only oil service) and I got a F15 for this day. I will check the connection with e-sys and enet-cable and ICOM this noon. We will see.

CU Oliver


----------



## rossy100 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks! Please can you check which i step version the car is running so we can do a direct comparison. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I will check it.

CU Oliver


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Here's the result from the German jury.

1.)
Connect with e-sys and enet-cable and VIN. Connect with chassis F25 (F15 has i-level 13-07-506) successful. I can read and activate VO, but cannot read VCM (connection error)

2.)
Connect with e-sys and ICOM-clone (ICOM Gateway). Same result, connection error while reading VCM

Then I tried some cheats (DVDinMotion) with reading ECU (connect with ICOM-clone) and not VCM. Coding was successful. So you can FDL code the car.

CU Oliver


----------



## rossy100 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for trying! This is really helpful!

So this definitely implies that there is a problem connecting to the F15 in general and is nothing specific to my car or setup (which I suppose is good and bad news!!). 

Question then becomes.... Is this something that would usually be resolved through an e-sys or a data update?

In terms of coding without reading the VCM - please could someone provide me with some instructions on how to do this (all I want to do is enable the enhanced Bluetooth (6NS) option). This is the first time I have ever done any coding and so all help is appreciated so I can ensure nothing goes wrong!

Thanks again!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## rossy100 (Sep 28, 2007)

Also is it even possible to use this alternate method with Ethernet cable (not icom which I don't have)?



rossy100 said:


> Thanks for trying! This is really helpful!
> 
> So this definitely implies that there is a problem connecting to the F15 in general and is nothing specific to my car or setup (which I suppose is good and bad news!!).
> 
> ...


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I checked the ECUs with ISTA/D (Rheingold). Listed is not a modul ZGW in the middle, it's called ZGM (Zentrales Gateway Modul). Also there's no PDC (now PMC) module inside. Due to the reason that Auto-PDC is active in the F15 I wanted to see the difference to check the possibility to activate this in a F10. There were many different ECU names, but this is not unnormal.

ZGM instead of ZGW could be the issue for reading VCM.

CU Oliver

P.S.: I used e-sys 3.24.2 with 51.1, the latest version.


----------



## rossy100 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks. Hopefully this will mean more to Shawn and others than it does to me! ;-)


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I checked my car with ISTA/D and this car showed also a ZGM. My mistake, but I'm sure that the issue depends on the gateway.

CU Oliver


----------



## gemini7866 (Oct 18, 2009)

I tried to code a f15 yesterday and got the Same error it's not the Ethernet because I also coded the f01 F30 and F10 with no problem but I was able to code the f15 dvd-cic unit to play DVDs while driving and also open and close the tailgate with key fob and inside trunk button trough the ecu instead of svt ..


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

As I wrote, FDL coding is possible by reading ECU instead of VCM. But many other things should be impossible.

CU Oliver


----------



## TRIPLE_O (Feb 22, 2012)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> PM sent. 3.24.2 will not work with the akiss token. You will need a token from TokenMaster.
> 
> CU Oliver


3.24.2 works fine with the Akiss token fyi


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

*Same error as OP*

I am getting the same error as the OP.

I noticed this happens when I click on Read (SVT).

The instructions I have mark this button as Read (VCM).

Not sure if there is a difference?

I was able to click on Read ECU and it populated with some data/settings.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joder said:


> I am getting the same error as the OP.
> 
> I noticed this happens when I click on Read (SVT).
> 
> ...


The instructions were written for E-Sys 3.18.4, and the button was labeled Read VCM. In E-Sys 3.22.5, the labeled changed to Read SVT. They are the same thing.


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> The instructions were written for E-Sys 3.18.4, and the button was labeled Read VCM. In E-Sys 3.22.5, the labeled changed to Read SVT. They are the same thing.


OK good - thanks for the clarification.


----------



## TRIPLE_O (Feb 22, 2012)

I remotely coded an F15 this afternoon. To connect I used the "Read ECU" method as "Read SVT" produces an error. Everything coded without issue. This method should be used by anyone experiencing issues with their F15's.



joder said:


> I am getting the same error as the OP.
> 
> I noticed this happens when I click on Read (SVT).
> 
> ...


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

Good to know Triple O. I haven't use the Read ECU until now.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JacksonY (Nov 5, 2008)

This maybe a little off topic and I dont own a F15 but what is the fundamental difference between Read SVT actual and Read ECU? Thanks! Just trying to learn a little bit more about the cars


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Read (VCM)
Read out the vehicle order from the vehicle (pulls ECU list stored in car's Vehicle Configuration Manager).

Read (ECU)
Read out the vehicle order functionally (queries the actual ECU's connected to buses).


----------



## av6006 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi everyone, thanks for the great information in here. Today, I tried coding my F15, with pretty good success - I was able to remove the legal disclaimer and use the key fob to open/close the liftgate. However, what I'm really hoping to accomplish is folding/unfolding the mirrors on lock/unlock.

I've been using the F10 "cheat sheet" successfully for the first two functions I mentioned - however, in the F15 (okay, F25 in E-sys), there is no "CAS" directory (F10 requires CAS => 3003 => KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB => aktiv and CAS => 3003 => KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA => aktiv). I drilled down into each CAFD file and searched for "Komfort" with no success. Anyone have any idea where this function might be located?

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## av6006 (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry, post got duplicated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If F15 has FEM_BODY, look in it.


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

shawnsheridan said:


> If F15 has FEM_BODY, look in it.


As I understand it the F15 does not have a FEM_BODY module.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Surely someone with an F15 can chime in here then and advise what the lighting module is named...


----------



## av6006 (Nov 19, 2013)

Shawn, thanks for your help and diligence in this - unfortunately, ingenieur is correct - no FEM_BODY subdirectory is present. Hopefully someone is out there with the answer!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

av6006 said:


> Shawn, thanks for your help and diligence in this - unfortunately, ingenieur is correct - no FEM_BODY subdirectory is present. Hopefully someone is out there with the answer!


Can you post a picture of your SVT with all ECU's?


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

*BDC* Body Domain Controller

http://bmwpost.ru/forum/instrukcii-manualy-bmw-44/blok-bmw-bdc-body-domain-controller-27303/

The F15 continues to implement already familiar to F20 and F30 the principle of centralization of control units. Body Domain Controller (BDC) replaces F30 front electronic module (FEM) and rear electronic module (REM).

A link to some useful abbreviations:

http://en.bmwcats.com/abbreviation.html


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> Can you post a picture of your SVT with all ECU's?


Never mind now.



ingenieur said:


> *BDC* Body Domain Controller
> 
> http://bmwpost.ru/forum/instrukcii-manualy-bmw-44/blok-bmw-bdc-body-domain-controller-27303/
> 
> ...


Perfect. Thanks.

Dang, FEM and REM combined. It must be huge. Soon 1024 Mb won't be enough for E-Sys JVM.

And the cost of replacing BDC must be huge too.


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Never mind now.
> 
> Perfect. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Any news about the reading F25 VCM Error?

Today coded a F25 10/2014 with ETH and Icom clone, works both.
But the same error after trying to read VCM, as other people here too.


----------



## paco1807 (Dec 4, 2013)

I am also getting this message.


----------



## hernandiaz11 (Dec 1, 2014)

paco1807 said:


> I am also getting this message.


I got that message also when trying to code an F15. Thanks to this thread, I ended up choosing "Read ECU" instead of "read VCM".

I was able to code like usual, but I'm wondering if there was ever an explanation or solution?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hernandiaz11 said:


> I got that message also when trying to code an F15. Thanks to this thread, I ended up choosing "Read ECU" instead of "read VCM".
> 
> I was able to code like usual, but I'm wondering if there was ever an explanation or solution?


No solution is needed. Read VCM reads a stored ECU Configuration file while Read ECU queries the actual bus systems of the car to determine which ECU's are present. Either can be used so long as Read VCM works, but if anything, Read ECU is the better option.


----------



## Cameroon (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello!
I got the same error in the coding of F48.
I came to the conclusion that it is necessary to encode through the ECU. I read this thread and confirmed my suspicions.


----------



## pasko (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi.

I had the same problem today in my F45 (MY032016) while I tried connecting for the 1st time. Will go for the 2nd option.

Thank you for the info & alternatives.
Regards.


----------



## redzhi (Jun 21, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> No solution is needed. Read VCM reads a stored ECU Configuration file while Read ECU queries the actual bus systems of the car to determine which ECU's are present. Either can be used so long as Read VCM works, but if anything, Read ECU is the better option.


Hi, got the same error with f15, chose to read ECU and when try to read coding data from modules, the functions is only with ' . ' (dots) no names. :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

redzhi said:


> Hi, got the same error with f15, chose to read ECU and when try to read coding data from modules, the functions is only with ' . ' (dots) no names. :dunno:


No, you don't have same issue. Issue above was Read SVT produced "Generate SVT_Ist failed" error.

This has nothing to do with you seeing "' . ' (dots) no names". The dots means the PSdZData is Trimmed. Trimmed PSdZData means either E-Sys has Incorrect Target Connection, or you do not use E-Sys Launcher to open E-Sys, or you use E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM but select wrong car Series or this particular ECU CAFD is not mapped in E-Sys Launcher's CAFD Mapping Database, or you have insufficient Java Memory in order for E-Sys Launcher to map it.


----------



## redzhi (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi again, I use E-Sys Launcher Premium Rearm, after that start esys-Luncher 2.8.2, generate token for F025 and load esys 2.21.7. when try to read SVT get the same error as in first post, and after that tried to read ECU and got the dots. Psdz data files is 'v.4.12.12_PSdZData_Lite'. I have successful done FDL coding on few bmw F10. Do I need to update new psdzdata files?


----------



## Crisytaiser (May 12, 2016)

Did anyone figure out this? I can choose Read VCM and code but not Read SVT. After coding it goes back to original. Looks like it does not change the settings changed.

E-Sys 3.3, psdz 19_03 and launcher pro.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

redzhi said:


> Hi again, I use E-Sys Launcher Premium Rearm, after that start esys-Luncher 2.8.2, generate token for F025 and load esys 2.21.7. when try to read SVT get the same error as in first post, and after that tried to read ECU and got the dots. Psdz data files is 'v.4.12.12_PSdZData_Lite'. I have successful done FDL coding on few bmw F10. Do I need to update new psdzdata files?


No. You do not need new PSdZData unless you can't read ECU. Reading ECU, but getting Trimmed (...) CAFD is other issue. Trimmed PSdZData means either you do not use E-Sys Launcher to open E-Sys, or E-Sys Launcher is outdated, or E-Sys Launcher has Incorrect Car Series, or E-Sys has Incorrect Target Connections, or or you have insufficient Java Memory in order for E-Sys Launcher to map it, or lastly that particualr CAFD is not mapped by E-Sys Laucnher for which there is nothing you can do.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Crisytaiser said:


> Did anyone figure out this? I can choose Read VCM and code but not Read SVT. After coding it goes back to original. Looks like it does not change the settings changed.
> 
> E-Sys 3.3, psdz 19_03 and launcher pro.


You need to use "Read ECU" not "Read SVT".

If you are VO COding, you wont have anythanges unless you modified FA. If you are FDL Coding, then you need to use Code FDL, not Code.


----------



## Crisytaiser (May 12, 2016)

Found it out ***x1f642; all the other cars i have coded I have just used Read SVT and the Code button, not Code FDL.



shawnsheridan said:


> You need to use "Read ECU" not "Read SVT".
> 
> If you are VO COding, you wont have anythanges unless you modified FA. If you are FDL Coding, then you need to use Code FDL, not Code.


----------



## left1980 (Nov 1, 2017)

I had the same problem with a MINI F56. I added SA249 MFL and when i tried to read SVC i got this error.. If i read ECU can i just VO code the ECUs i want?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

left1980 said:


> I had the same problem with a MINI F56. I added SA249 MFL and when i tried to read SVC i got this error.. If i read ECU can i just VO code the ECUs i want?


Yes.


----------



## vaiskaro (Dec 6, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes.


So for coding Read (ECU) works fine, but what about flashing? 
Instructions say: Read and save SVT Actual by pressing Read (SVT), which is replaced by Read (VCM) in new Esys.
Can I use Read (ECU) in this step? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vaiskaro said:


> So for coding Read (ECU) works fine, but what about flashing?
> Instructions say: Read and save SVT Actual by pressing Read (SVT), which is replaced by Read (VCM) in new Esys.
> Can I use Read (ECU) in this step? Thanks


Yes, always use Read (ECU) For Coding and Flashing. The instructions are old, from a time when there was only ZGW for Gateway module (no FEM nor BDC).


----------

